# Schloss Sturmfeder



## aphonopelma1313 (May 14, 2013)

An abandoned castle:

1



Castle... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

2



School desk... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

3



Huge... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

4



Last room... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

5



Snail... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

6



Decay... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

7



Rotten... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

8



Stairs... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

9



Provisionally... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

10



The star... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

11



High up... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr


----------



## HughieD (May 14, 2013)

This makes me very very excited. Great shots my friend.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2013)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (May 14, 2013)

Stunning location!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 14, 2013)

Now that is very nice!


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 14, 2013)

Very very nice , thanks


----------



## Mars Lander (May 14, 2013)

YES to THAT!! excellent images ,thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (May 14, 2013)

That is stunning. Fantastic photos too!


----------



## Judderman62 (May 14, 2013)

want,want,want,want

very nice that


----------



## HughieD (May 14, 2013)

My lifetime ambition is to live in a castle. How can people let them just go derelict?


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 14, 2013)

Thx for all the comments... It's a real pitty, that this one is abandoned and nobody seems to care. Before it gets lost, it was a home for refugees... They left this one in very bad conditions... Then renovation started and they stripped the building and stopped the working. Now it's lost...


----------

